# Oh, brother!



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I bought a trio of nice guppies to "fill the tank" with my bn. pleco a couple weeks ago. Couple days ago the two females were fairly covered in spots..pretty large spots to be ich I thought, but I put them in Quick cure in a 5 gallon bowfront. Thankfully about 18 hours later they appear to be clear. Unfortunately the male died. I don't think he had the same "illness"-I didn't medicate him. No spots on him. Anyway the two remaining females need a mate now. I don't want to replace him with one of the same type..he did pretty wimpy the whole time I had him. My question is this-- Can you cross "snakeskin guppies" with blue delta females? I haven't notified the woman I bought them from... I'm scared. Jim


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Are you trying to specifically breed a line of guppies? Otherwise, you can toss any tail type in together and you'll get quite a mix. But if you want to preserve either the snakeskin tail or the blue delta, I'd pick one or the other and keep only guppies of that type.

Sorry you lost your male.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Are you trying to specifically breed a line of guppies? Otherwise, you can toss any tail type in together and you'll get quite a mix. But if you want to preserve either the snakeskin tail or the blue delta, I'd pick one or the other and keep only guppies of that type.
> 
> Sorry you lost your male.


You are really something Sakura8. It must be hard to be so not sanctimonious when you are an angel and a intellect at the same time. I e-mailed the seller of these guppies that I'd like to buy a reverse trio of cobalt blues to try again.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks. Please post pics of your new guppies. I'd love to see them. Guppies that aren't various shades of orange or yellow are very hard to come by around here so blue guppies sound gorgeous.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

*Soon as we can*



Sakura8 said:


> Thanks. Please post pics of your new guppies. I'd love to see them. Guppies that aren't various shades of orange or yellow are very hard to come by around here so blue guppies sound gorgeous.


 More than happy to post pictures as soon as I buy a new camera. My old Kodak quit a couple months ago. I think I've decided on a Nikon 510. (last year they called it a 500).Point and shoot that is. Maybe this should spur me to go ahead and get one in morning. After nap that is. Glad to. Jim


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If I had known before I was getting into fish, I would have bought a camera with a great optical zoom. My little Canon isn't really up to the job. Also, I would have learned not to spend all my money on the fish so I could get a good DSLR.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> If I had known before I was getting into fish, I would have bought a camera with a great optical zoom. My little Canon isn't really up to the job. Also, I would have learned not to spend all my money on the fish so I could get a good DSLR.


 I know even less about DLSR than hooking up a USB cable and networking.. I'm very primitive in these respects. The one I'm looking at is point and shoot, but supposadly somewhat advanced. HD movie, high range zoom, good resolution. I'm just repeating their sales pitch. Do you use USB cable same way into computer for DLSR? Maybe I should reconsider, not sure. Although this one seems to be advanced enough for my needs. A nd probably more simple. Did go to Wal-Mart to get it-- they didn't have one right now! Oh,boy... maybe Friday ,probably Monday.Gotta go to work- back 2:00am. Jim:-?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think you do use USB cables for DLSR. Personally, I just take the memory card out of my camera and plug it in - considering how many gadgets work via USB, 2 USB ports is just not enough. 

Where did you get your guppies from?


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Strangely enough I bid on these guppies from aquabid and I liked the fact I could drive across town to pick them up instead of shipping. It turns out this woman and her husband live where my family did some 35 years ago! Down a dirt road on the same 20 acres. This woman hasn't got back to me yet via e-mail, but I found her phone number and I'll probably call her today. They are pretty nice looking--can't wait to show you. Jim


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's a small world, isn't it? That is so great you could just pick up. Shipping costs so much. T_T


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely-- and I was worried about the heat too. I may have some angelfish coming from North Carolina in a couple days.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Freshwater or saltwater angels? My dad loves freshwater and I wish I could have a tank of them but I'm all out of space.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

They are freshwater. I'm bidding on 12 gold vieltail dime size. I intend to put them in a 40 gallon breeder for awhile. The auction will be wrapping up while I'm at work, so it's not 100% yet. If someone steals them I'm likely to do a direct buy. I'm on my way to Walmart to check if the camera has come in.


----------

